# Cadpat Goretex with Air Force DEU



## Darkage (26 Jan 2010)

Good evening,

I was wondering if wearing a Cadpat Goretex with Air Force DEU (3C) was allowed... I tried searching the forum and couldn't find any answer... Same for in the dress regs.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Occam (26 Jan 2010)

I've never seen it.  I have seen the 3C order of dress with the blue goretex jacket, though...as I have seen Army types wearing the CADPAT coat with their number 3C order of dress.


----------



## Zoomie (26 Jan 2010)

If the only winter parka that they issue you is the CADPAT (TW) gear - that is what you wear. Some of us have been issued the blue goretex jackets (old school maybe) and that would be what we would wear.

Short answer - wear what you have been given to keep you warm.  Let the SWO figure out what you should be wearing if he/she has a heart-ache.


----------



## Occam (27 Jan 2010)

I have an inkling that most WCWOs would grumble "You've got a gabardine/topcoat, wear it" before they resorted to allowing the CADPAT parka - but hey, like Zoomie says, the only way to know is to ask.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (27 Jan 2010)

From CFP 265, Ch 2, Sect 1:

17A. The optional wearing of Navy, Army and Air Force operational Gore-Tex parkas with DEU No. 3 orders of dress are authorized:

c. for all Air Force personnel the intermediate jacket (NSN 8415-21-910-8219) and the cold weather parka (NSN 8415-21-910-8195).

Looking at the NSN on my ICE combat jacket, that isn't the same NSN.  But I am not a Supply Tech so NSNs aren't my strong area by any means.

I'd suggest referring to your Wing/Base/Formation Dress Instructions.

You could solve yourself some problems with the CADPAT ICE jacket/Air Force DEU combo by getting issued one of the blue ones.  I believe it is still on the SOI for all AF DEU mbrs.


----------



## armyvern (27 Jan 2010)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> From CFP 265, Ch 2, Sect 1:
> 
> 17A. The optional wearing of Navy, Army and Air Force operational Gore-Tex parkas with DEU No. 3 orders of dress are authorized:
> 
> ...



Those SNs are the AA SNs ...

Specific sizes are subordinate SNs.

The gortex parkas (operational dress) are authorized for wear with DEU 3.


----------



## Occam (27 Jan 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> The gortex parkas (operational dress) are authorized for wear with DEU 3.



I don't think that's the question.  The question is:  Is the *CADPAT* parka (aka "Parka, combat") authorized for wear with No 3 order of dress, when there is already a *blue* "Parka cold/wetweather" available (which doesn't clash like hell with the AF blue uniform).

I know I did it myself (bad Occam!), but I do hate it when jackets, etc. are referred to as "Goretex".  Goretex is a trademarked name of a material, and I've yet to see "Parka, Goretex" on one of those tags with the NSN on it.


----------



## caocao (2 Feb 2010)

The blue gortex or gabardine are the only options.


----------



## armyvern (2 Feb 2010)

Except in cases where the blue gortex parkas are unavailable in the members size. 

One must remember that the original blue gortex was also worn on the flight-line and with workdress ... my old blue stuff was covered in grease and shit ... looks wonderful with DEUs no? It goes to scrap if the dry-cleaner can not get the grease stains etc out of it.

In the meantime, blue wearing guy/gal can temp wear the cadpat parka he/she is also issued while waiting a new blue gortex parka to come in. Thus, seeing someone in blue wearing a cadpat parka is entirely possible ... especially around Ottawa where DEU wear is more prevelant.


----------



## Mike5 (8 Jan 2015)

Hi,

As this is an older thread would appreciate an Ack if I am reading this correctly:

Either the long coat (gabardine?) or the winter cadpat goretex jacket is authorized winter outerwear with Army 3c.

Many thanks,

iper:


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Jan 2015)

There's a deu parka available through logistik for Army members, AFAIK when they released that, cadpat jacket was no longer authorized with deu.


----------



## dangerboy (8 Jan 2015)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> There's a deu parka available through logistik for Army members, AFAIK when they released that, cadpat jacket was no longer authorized with deu.



Here is what the Pam currently says:

a. The optional wearing of Navy, Army and Air
Force operational Gore-Tex parkas with
DEU No. 3 orders of dress are authorized:

(1) for all Navy personnel, the Navy Gore-
Tex parka shall not be worn with
No. 3B (summer dress) (NSN 8415-
21-920-2414);
(2) for all Army personnel, those items
are:

(a) the common olive green parka,
extreme cold weather (NSN 8415-
21-870-5571);

(b) the Improved Environment
Clothing System (IECS) parka,
extreme cold (NSN 8415-21-913-
5335);

(c) the coat, cold weather (NSN 8415-
21-913-5333); and

(d) the forthcoming Canadian Army
Disruptive Pattern (CADPAT) parka
and coat;

(3) for all Air Force personnel the
intermediate jacket (NSN 8415-21-
910-8219) and the cold weather parka
(NSN 8415-21-910-8195).

b. This is the sole instance where operational
clothing may be worn with the DEU No. 3
orders of dress.

c. The Canex parka and DEU topcoat
(gabardine) will continue to be optional for
winter outwear. The DEU topcoat
(gabardine) will remain the outwear for
parades and other ceremonial events.


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Jan 2015)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> There's a deu parka available through logistik for Army members, AFAIK when they released that, cadpat jacket was no longer authorized with deu.



Right, like I'm going to get another piece of kit I don't need....   :


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Jan 2015)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Right, like I'm going to get another piece of kit I don't need....   :



Depends where you're posted, you may not need it.  ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Jan 2015)

The Navy, specifically, had to be told not to wear a parka with summer dress. Too funny ;D


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (8 Jan 2015)

Actually, its the reverse: When serving on ships, we tend to wear the 3B's year round, putting the combat sweater over the SS shirt in winter, thus putting on the Gore tex Parka on top when we go outdoors in winter, mostly around the dockyard, which the powers that be don't seem to like.

I have also seen the parka put on in summer, but at sea. Most people don't realize that we have cold currents off both of our shores. As a result, it can be 28o C. in Halifax, and only 3o or 4o C. a mere five miles offshore. So you go on deck for something and just grab your parka instead of your floater jacket.


----------

